# Creatine users have more DHT in their blood



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2015)

Creatine [structural formula shown below] may increase muscle mass and strength through an additional mechanism and not just by increasing the amount of energy-generating phosphate groups in the muscles. According to sports scientists at Stellenbosch University, South Africa, creatine increases the amount of the androgenic testosterone metabolite DHT [structural formula also shown below] in the

*Read More...*


----------



## PFT75k (Aug 15, 2015)

Despite it's rep I think creatine ethyl ester is better than monohydrate.


----------



## Axillist (Sep 17, 2015)

Interesting read but with the sample size being so small it's hardly conclusive. I would also assume that those prone to Male Pattern Baldness would have an increase in hair loss when supplementing with creatine among the general populus. Either way, I'll continue to take it and I definitely appreciate the info!


----------

